# pratiche ferme da diverso tempo



## zipp404

Bonjour,

Je me demande si j'ai traduit correctement en français la phrase suivante [tirée du roman de Natalia Ginzburg intitulé _È stato così_], surtout la locution "*pratiche ferme da diverso tempo*".

_Voici la phrase en italien:_  "Lui era uscito alle tre del pomeriggio e m'aveva detto che andava all'ufficio dove aveva da sbrigare certe pratiche ferme da diverso tempo." [GINZBURG, _È stato così_].

_Voici ma tentative:_ Il était sorti à trois heures de l'après-midi e m'avait dit qu'il allait au bureau où il devait régler certains *dossiers arrêtés depuis longtemps*.

Merci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour,
Pour des dossiers à l'arrêt, on dit aussi "en souffrance", mais ce n'est plus guère utilisé que par écrit . Pour "diverso tempo", je dirais plutôt "différentes dates" ou "des dates variables" .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## Corsicum

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas certain mais dans ce contexte je comprend : 
_Dossiers en suspend depuis longtemps_.
_Dossiers en attente depuis longtemps_.
_Dossiers en souffrance depuis longtemps_.
_Dossiers en attente depuis pas mal de temps_.
Je fais peut être une erreur, attendons d’autres avis ?


----------



## zipp404

Merci beaucoup. La locution "da diverso tempo" signifie "depuis longtemps". J'ai posé la question sur le Forum _Solo Italiano:_http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1647851

_Voici ma tentative:_ Il était sorti à trois heures de l'après-midi e m'avait dit qu'il allait au bureau où il devait régler certains *dossiers en souffrance depuis longtemps*.


----------



## Corsicum

Une variante :
_Il était sorti à trois heures de l'après-midi *et* m'avait dit qu'il se rendait au bureau où il devait régler certains dossiers en souffrance depuis longtemps__(….un certain temps)._

_Da diverso tempo_ : voir ici pour 20 textes multilingues, traduit en : 
_Depuis Longtemps / __de longue date / depuis un certain temps / depuis toujours_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do

Un exemple intéressant avec _toujours _:
_2.3. La strategia,…. assunta dal Comitato già da diverso tempo._
_2.3. La stratégie … la position qu'a toujours défendue le CES._
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=it&lng1=it,fr&lng2=da,de,el,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=324613:cs&page=2&hwords=da+diverso+tempo%7E


----------



## matoupaschat

Da diverso tempo = depuis longtemps .
Non lo sapevo . Grazie dell'informazione !


----------

